# Variations on Suru Conjugations



## Reona

Hi, I was wondering what EXACTLY is the difference between the conjugation of, lets say

有する      (example of suru -special class- verb)

and

電話する   (example of suru verb)


If someone could explain it and conjugate the verbs above it would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## tkekte

I didn't know there was a difference. :O


----------



## Reona

There is no difference?

Then, why bothering naming a 'special class'?  *[note]

I thought that maybe there is some particular inflexion for 'special class' suru verbs that was irregular compared with the one for 'normal' suru verbs... or something like that. I've googled it like there's no tomorrow but I couldn't find anything.


*[note] 
Source=Edict. I'm aware that there's a thread related to this, but I couldn't find the answer there. Perhaps it's not there or it's written fully in Japanese. Is so, please post an English traslation here, please.


----------



## Beejay

I don't know what a suru "special class" verb is supposed to be. To my knowledge, nouns can become verbs by adding する to them, as in 勉強する (study -> to study), but even when used like this, する still conjugates the same way.

Maybe the "special class" relates to how the verb can be used, rather than its conjugation.


----------



## Reona

I have no idea, Beejay, but this issue kind of bothers me. That could be the case, but I would like to find one example at least. 

By the way, where can I find full tables with the conjugation of irregular verbs in Japanese? (and before someone tells me so, not just suru and kuru, I mean those "not so regular" verbs,those with 1 or 2 irregularities)


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Yes, _suru_ is not only different from main stream conjugations (consonant-stem and vowel-stem; or more traditionally _godan_ and _ichidan_) but also manifests a lot of irregularities in compound verbs.

*Reona* has asked about irregularities in _yūsuru_.  This verb has too many stories to tell so let me  first use _aisuru_ to show similar irregularities.  This verb differs from _suru_ in three conjugational paradigms (negative _-nai_, volitional _-ō_, imperative):
suru; shinai, shiyō, shiro (seyo)
ai-suru; ai-sanai, ai-sō, ai-se

Now back to _yūsuru_.  The conjugation of this verb fluctuates between the original _suru_ and the irregularities of the _aisuru_ paradigm.  I am not very fond of _yūsanai_ but it is more common than _yūshinai_ (which is the only correct form in legal documents).  Imperative _yūseyo_ (*_yūshiro_ sounds terribly wrong anyway) may be a little archaic but I find it much better-sounding that the terse _yūse_.  Volitional _yūshiyō_ and _yūsō_ are most difficult to make any judgement since neither seems to be a frequent occurrence.

One can argue that _yūsuru_ has been able to resist the _aisuru_ type of change due to its conservativeness.  I don't find too many instances of _yūsuru_ and its conjugations outside legal documents really.

Previous discussions may be useful to look at:
I love only myself
Conjunction "-noni"


----------



## Reona

Thanks a lot, Flaminius, that was really helpful !!  

Where do you find this kind of information? It's not available in standard grammar books, at least I couldn't find it!


----------



## Flaminius

Far from satisfactory but here is a starting point for your Internet query:
http://www.sljfaq.org/w/Suru_verbs

One of the good Web sites I came across on this topic is written in Japanese:
http://homepage3.nifty.com/jgrammar/ja/colum016.htm#sahen

Based on the examples in the site, I made a contrastive table of _suru_ conjugations and other more typical ones.  See the attachment.


----------



## Reona

Wow!, Thanks so much Flaminius!


----------

